
Face recognition and emotion detection with R - wingsonfire
http://flovv.github.io/Image-Recognition/
======
nl
Note that this isn't face recognition (or actually detection) nor emotion
detection in R. It's an R wrapper of the (pretty good) Microsoft Vision APIs.

